
How to Learn Anything in Two Weeks - jlee124
https://medium.com/@jessicamleee/a-guide-to-learning-anything-in-two-weeks-653718b7f42d
======
jlee124
I completed 5 two week sprints on a variety of technical and non-technical
topics. This is the first post in a series about why I did them, how I went
about each sprint, and what I learned.

